# Seat Covers



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Does any one have any suggestions for dog proof seat covers for and F150 crew cab? The blankets slide around… we've looked at petsmart etc, but not sure how the generics will fit, so hoping far a recomendation!
TIA


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Duluth seat cover for my Silverado 2500, and it's awesome!
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/departments/truck-car/top-picks-truck-car/96000.aspx?feature=product_4


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Leah, that looks like a good one!!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have real sheepskin in my Jeep. Comfy and easy to keep clean.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I used to use this in my truck Pet Travel and Outdoors: Deluxe Quilted Rear Seat Hammock

It did slide around a bit though, and I sew so I made some modifications to use the seatbelts to keep the faux sheepskin part from sliding forward.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks all, I'm not sure about the hammock idea. I wonder if it would make the dogs feel unstable? In the suv we solve the whole issue by laying down the back seat flat and covering with a rubber mat, and then a blanket….  The truck has seats, and they want to be on the seat to see out the windows.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

lanaw13 said:


> Does any one have any suggestions for dog proof seat covers for and F150 crew cab? The blankets slide around… we've looked at petsmart etc, but not sure how the generics will fit, so hoping far a recomendation!
> TIA


They purposely don't make any that fit most Ford vehicles because of the airbags in the seats. I know it sounds pretty ******* but I just took a regular bed sheet, poked two holes for the headrests to poke through and drape it over the seats and push the headrest back in when the dogs are in the truck.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jax's mom, That is a very good idea. We are mostly concerned about scratchy claws on the leather and muddy water stains… We love the beach but its a messy trip!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have not yet purchased the Duluth cover, but my brother recently turned me on to Duluth products and I can say they are top notch. I am heavily addicted to Duluth products right now... If I ever get replacement seats to fix the claw tears in my current ones- I'd not hesitate to get the Duluth cover.


----------



## mayapj (Feb 24, 2011)

*ASPCA Store*

I bought a waterproof cover off the ASPCA store and it saved my trunk. My dog was in the car hanging out while I was running and errand...and got the big D all over the seat. It fit perfectly over my bench seat in an H3.


----------

